# Navarre, 3/22 PM



## Rick Shaw

Hope you guys got to fish today... it was happening at the beach this afternoon...

I had no time to put the fish in the cooler... only working two rods.. caught 8 of them from 2:30 to 3:30... the other two were slow to add..

the most fun was fly-lining with an ultralight rig.. 1/2oz weight, single hook carolina-rigged.. with 10# braid.... just throw it into the trough and wait for the rod to bow.. tho two got off on the way in.. a penalty of light tackle.

four of the fish were about 12-13"... I believe males.. no trace of eggs.. I have heard the waves of migration change in mix of sexes... here is an example..

get out there and get yours.. Chris


----------



## Sharkbait410

:clap A very nice catch fishpeddlar.Man you are slayin em.Not sure I understandwhat your saying about their migraton and sex.I like the idea of flylining them and will hafta try it. Where bouts were you at on the beach? If you dont mind sharing and were you working two rods by your self or with help? Just curious. Thanks for the report and the pics.


----------



## Rick Shaw

Sandy came with me this afternoon tho she went for an hour run down the beach.. when she returned I was awash in fish andshesnappedthe picture of me next to the cart.. a few minutes later she caught the largest fish of the day when the ultralight rig went off... I should have gotten a picture of that... it is not really that light... very limber 8' rod with a Shimano 4000... also caught a 30" redfish... I was so happy to see no blues today... saves a good bit of re-rigging

I use 25# flourocarbon.. most times I can catch a blue or 3 without a rig replacement.. I keep plenty of rigs pre-made for such occasions..


fishingthe same place as yesterday... E of the Navarre pier...


----------



## joe bag o donuts

Awsome report! Mind telling what you were using. Thanks


----------



## Bubba

Just curious, what's the bag limit on Pompano?


----------



## Rick Shaw

let's see.. the regs say six per licensed person fishing.... Sandy is a person and I am a person.. and we couldn't get the last two to jump in the cooler...

would anybody else like to have a copy of the bag limit for Pompano...


----------



## snakeawave

Good job man! I am going to try to get out there tomorrow, catching any fleas down that way? I hear you on the blues they can make a mess out of ur rigs


----------



## Rick Shaw

I always use dead shrimp until I can catch my own bait... the pompano don't seem to mind.. I guess they are hungry and aren't finding fleas anyway... they probably find 'blind shrimp' as much as any food right now..

early April the fleas will wake up and I will catch all my bait.. refuse to buy it at such prices... 

I buy shrimp from a local market that claims they are local caught and never frozen..

I do peel the shrimp and break off the last tail section... it is brittle and won't stay on the hook anyway.. then I half the shrimp and hook thru the piece twice.. not threading the piece on the hook..

the worst thing about using shrimp bait is the by-catch.. but the catfish have not shown up yet and the blues were not there on Saturday afternoon.. bull reds and stingrays are my biggest aggrevation now.. tho they will eat fleas as well


----------



## File_13

I think it's six, but I won't tell if you won't. I'm sure there are plenty of fish for everyone to catch. I was at Navarre beach, and I didn't catch anything. I didn't even get a nibble, and I was there from 6 to 9 and then from 12 to 5.

LOL,I know how that only using two rods thing is. The first time I went surf fishing I caught 4 Pomps, and I wasonly using two rods. I had a wave of Pomps come through at one point, and the first pole went apeshit and as I was reeling that one in, the second pole went apeshit. I didn't know what to do, so I turned around and with pole in hand, ran away from the water, dragging the pomp onto the beach. After that I dropped the pole and ran back to take care of the other one.


----------



## Rick Shaw

perfect description of the antics that make this fishing so addictive...

Sandy says I am afflicted.. and I believe it.. I want to harvest Pompano... and I know where they are... there are lots of holes from the pier to Portofino.. all someone has to do is get some exercise and enjoy the scenery.. I love to find THE SPOT and the best thing is finding the NEXT SPOT...


----------



## File_13

> *fishpedaller (3/23/2008)*let's see.. the regs say six per licensed person fishing.... Sandy is a person and I am a person.. and we couldn't get the last two to jump in the cooler...
> 
> would anybody else like to have a copy of the bag limit for Pompano...


LOL, hard to argue with that logic. If a screen name thatsays gamewarden starts asking you questions, just give them Bubba's info.


----------



## SeaDogs

.... just throw it into the trough and wait for the rod to bow..

I'm having trouble knowing when a fish is hitting the bait or surf action is pulling on the rod.

David


----------



## File_13

> *fishpedaller (3/23/2008)*perfect description of the antics that make this fishing so addictive...
> 
> Sandy says I am afflicted.. and I believe it.. I want to harvest Pompano... and I know where they are... there are lots of holes from the pier to Portofino.. all someone has to do is get some exercise and enjoy the scenery.. I love to find THE SPOT and the best thing is finding the NEXT SPOT...


Yeah I don't mind the exercise, I pack all of the fishing gear into my ruck sack, which makes it easy to get around out there. Yeah, I get caught upin finding THE SPOT for hunting or fishing sometimes. I usually end up with little to nothing, so I try to balance out the fishing/hunting and the finding.


----------



## Rick Shaw

when 'fly-lining' you want to use very light line.. so that a small weight will keep the bait out.. and the carolina-rigged circle hook needs to be rigged with the smallest egg sinker that will let you cast to the trough.. once the cast is made leave lots of slack in the line... so that the rig can be moved freely by the waves and tide.. when the Pompano hits it you will know.. the rod will bend double when the fish meets resistance..

I find a very limber rod... like a 'live-bait' rod.. is best for casting a light weight.. and also will give you a good signal of the bite... and a very lively fight.

get out there..


----------



## File_13

> *SeaDogs (3/23/2008)*.... just throw it into the trough and wait for the rod to bow..
> 
> I'm having trouble knowing when a fish is hitting the bait or surf action is pulling on the rod.
> 
> David


Have you ever caught a fish while surf fishing, because there is no mistaking a bite. When a pomp, blue, or something similar bites, you will see about three quick/hard jerks forward, not back like when the wave lets go of your line. When they bite,it's not like the slow steady pull of the waves, these fish don't pussyfoot around.

One of the guys from the office came fishing with us one day when we yaked some baits out. I let him use one of my poles and he asked that same question. I told him the same thing, and like 2 seconds later his pole slaps the ground, and starts going into the water. He caught a 4 foot spinner shark, he was pretty happy.


----------



## BigBen

> *SeaDogs (3/23/2008)*I'm having trouble knowing when a fish is hitting the bait or surf action is pulling on the rod.
> 
> David


The wave pulling on your line will be a smooth gradual dip then realease of the rod tip. A fish will jerk it wildly with nothing smooth about it. You will know when one is on there once you see the difference. There is no mistaking a fish vs. wave action. By the way, I have had fish take the bait and run towards the shore. I find that if your line is tight and your rod has a slight bow in it then it will suddenly stand up straight and the line goes slack. If that happens start reeling like crazy and you just might find a fish on it.


----------



## Rick Shaw

these fish bit lightly and ran for the surface or the beach.... except in the case of the fly-line rig... that is the best fight..

when bringing in a double-drop rig.. with a fish running at the shore.. I try to jut keep up with his progress... when he gets near the surf 'lip' I will increase the resistance rather substantially to guide him onto the wave table... he is ashore before he knows it... really comes in handy for that BIG fish you don't want to miss.. 

I find the smaller fish sometimes fight the hardest.. surfacing quickly and darting wildly.. maybe the male fish but I haven't confirmed that... where the bigger ones (most surely female)will charge the surf..

also... I know all of you have watched BassMaster televised fishing... they don't play the fish.. esp. the big ones.. it is crank to the boat and net.. Pompano fishing is the same way... you can go light on the rod, reel, line and leader... and it is more of a challenge to catch one.. but you will definitely lose more fish, tackle and time re-tying...I even losemore tackle during the cast due to some bonehead error.. and I am the biggest BONEHEAD around..

I enjoy the smoothness ofa larger reel when fishing a double-drop with a 3 or 4oz weight.. also brings the line in significantly faster.. whether retrieving a fish or just to check the bait.. I would like to hear *J. Purdy's* "TWO-CENTS" on this..


----------



## Rick Shaw

It's fishpedaller... as in 'Pedals to Fish'... NOT *fishpedlar*.. which is to sell fish..

the top bike is my Surly Pugsley.. 4" tires and it sails thru the sand to take me to the Pompano holes..

the next bike is a titanium longtail I built last Fall... it will carry more by virtue of the big saddlebags and longer wheelbase.. rider weight moved forward.. easy and breezy trip to Ft Pickens and back..

now I am building a titanium sandflea rake.. have expanded Ti mesh for the bottom.. looking for 1/2" Stainless Hardware Cloth.. if anyone has a local source.. it will be much appreciated..

and you saw the cart with Roll-Eez wheels... I only wish I bought the larger diameter versions.. but these move to my kayaks for dual duty..

as you can see... I take my playing seriously...


----------



## j_purdy

Fishpedaller, 

I love that you posted some pics so people will stop busting your balls. You know what you're talking about, but I guess some need the visual proof, before they hush and listen. As you were saying aboutthe smaller vs. larger fish rarely doI find a male over 15". Also often times the little guys will run, jump, you name it during the fight. Many, if not most, of the biggers females do seem to come in rather easily often using their wide bodies to fight rather than pulling as much. I also use bigger surf reels when bait fishing for the added casting distance and extra power a larger reel can provide. I save the light gear for sight fishing. And with the tides the way they have been, the afternoon bite should keep going strong. Keep up the the sweet work!

-Jason


----------



## chinook

Awesome catch ... I think I've seen you before pedaling to some pomp holes down on Navarre Beach on the "military side". It's time to christian my Breakaway LDX rod with a pomp!


----------



## clevesque1118

I don't really know much about all the fishing laws and stuff, but I thought that the pompano limit is 6 or 7. I was just wondering?


----------



## welldoya

Tell us more about your beach bike. What size tires are those ? Where did you get them ?

Did you put them on stock rims or have to put on special ones ? 

Any other modifications ?


----------



## jack 'em

When pompano hit, it doesnt always hit hard like described...many times there will be one or two small, but sharp hits and the line goes almost completely slack....when you see that, you know you got apomp on, bluefish and skippies dont do that.


----------



## Bubba

Lets see, all I did was ask what the daily baglimit was becauseI didn't know. I don't fish for pompanobut was thinking of giving it a shot. So what's with the attitude?


----------



## Rick Shaw

Bubba.... I guess your curiosity overwhelms me... if you don't fish for Pompano... why would you ask ME what the limit is...



I don't fish for SNOOK... but I would never consider posting on the SNOOK FORUM asking about the bag limit...



different strokes for different folks


----------



## liam

Hey Bubba, Some people are: just not happy unless they have something smart to say


----------



## Rick Shaw

Bubba and Liam... got to review your posts... GREAT Stuff...

keep up the quality and everyone will be looking for your wisdom..

thanks again,


----------



## Bubba

Like I stated in my second reply, I don't fish for pompano but was thinking of giving it a shot. ThereforeI thought it might be a good thing thing to know what the limit is. I don't hunt ducks either but if I ever decide to give it a try I'll ask the limit. I'm sure that whenI do I'll another smart ass answer form some clown such as yourself


----------



## Inn Deep

Fishpeddler, Nice reports , good catchin. You steadily do quite well. Impressive!! 

I don't personally care how many you catch but I would be carefull about saying that you caught more thanyou personal limit even if you had a partner with you. Some of the FWC will write you up for over limit if you admit that you caught all the fish. I am Not giving you a hard time again just warning you about how the thinking of some of the FWC goes. Last year a gentleman on this board was written up when he and his son or grandson were fishing. The boy was very young. I believe 5-6 or so. When pulled over by the FWC he had 2 nice Kings. They were both pretty big for a young boy to catch and when tho officer asked the older gentleman about the fish he admitted he caught both of them. The FWC wrote him up for having more than his personal limit of one. Can You Believe That???

Good luck. Keep the reports up!! You seem to do better than anyone around on Pomps!!


----------



## Humphreys

Bag limit of 6 with one over 20". Minumum 11" to the fork. If you don't know what that is I would suggest buying one of the tri fold rulers that list various fish limits and sizes. I sure wouldn't be posting some of the pics of fish I'd seen before on here. Some seem way too small, not talking about this post but some earlier ones had some awfully small fish.


----------



## Rick Shaw

there will be no further reports from this fisherman... you guys can figure it out on your own...

tight lines,

Chris


----------



## todd in the bay

Nice report and I love that bike! The bit about getting the exercise is so true as part of the adventure. I used to use a plastic yard barrel to truck my gear through Live Oaks and the beach, but it finally wore out. It was great cause it was so light. You and J Purdy are Pros!

Pretty steady catches reported Jan & FEB, butI haven't seen the April rush yet though, Have You? or has it passed?


----------



## Rick Shaw

it's been rough... and tough to find bait as well as fish... the appetite has shifted to fleas andthe fleasare small for the most part...4 and 5 to cover a hook..and tough to find with beach renourishment debris... dead shrimp no longer gets any attention

I did some Combat Fishing and managed to get a few... 8 on the 8th AM, 4 on 11th PM and even 2 on 12th late PM bite... one of the fish was 17.5" and another 17"... all fish seemed to be fatter...

the weeds make it tough to keep aclean and baited line in the water... but the fish are there... particularly on thetwo hrs beyond high tide..


----------



## Rick Shaw

to Ft Pickens on 16 and 17th.... plenty of big fleas if you are patient or lucky... the new Ti rake works like a charm..

caught 8 legal Pompano on 16th... put two back as they were less than 13" and somewhat skinny.. 3 caught inside the bar.. others outside in a rip...

caught7 on 17th... wind started out wild from the E and eventually a manageable SE... bite improved as the wind swung around... the fish were all caught over the bar... the released one was about 13 but looked so small compared to the others..

was checked by U.S.Parks Ranger for fish count.... a first... he was pleasant enough and I encouraged him to keep it up as it is the first time I have been checkedin years.. 

I had just beached a hardhead and reeled in my final Pompano when he arrived...on departurehe suggested I get the catfish back in the water if I didn't plan to keep it... I thought this somewhat petty but I unhooked the fish as I normally would and sent him swimming..


----------



## chinook

Thanx for report ... what kind of a set-up do you use to get your bait over the bar??? Are you wading out and then casting??? What does you typical pomp rig consist of?? Are you using two droppers, fluoro, teasers, et?? Appreciate any insight.


----------



## Rick Shaw

Friday was another Combat Fishing day.. managed to put 4 nice fish in the cooler despite some tough fishing conditions..



found a bar that I could wade thru and cast over... but the water was extremely murky and churned.... caught probably 8 that I released as too small.. it seemed like a day for the smaller fish to migrate... or maybe just the situation...



after noon the water cleared somewhat and I was able to fight for the four... did catch one that was over 16" and even got a keeper inside the bar... there were lots of big hardheads to wade thru and I lost my share of weights and rigs in the commotion of waves and chilling conditions.. I am ingesting Ibuprofen for now and will try again on Monday...



I am catching plenty of Big and medium fleas... and fishing double drops with #1 or 1/0 Owner Mutu light wire hooks.. I have been using RED ones which lose the paint and become gold... will change everything to the black version as they seem more durable.. I tried spider weights during some of the worst conditions yesterday.. 3oz... and they do hold.. but I must say that I don't like fishing with them..... they hold too well... tough to release when you need to reel in.. overstress the leaders and you lose them... expensive proposition.. AND



and I had a huge strike one one of the rods... was surprised that I didn't get a hook-up... reeled it in and one of the GOLD Mutu light circle hooks was in the shape of a PIN... something BIG hit it and kept going... the spider weight did not release and the rest is history.. I will stick with pyramid sinkers not more than 4 oz if at all possible... I will move to a heavier wire hook if it happens with any regularity... maybe it is a blessing that the Jack? got off.... or maybe a curse that the Cobia? released himself.... in either case I would like to have a chance to reel the fish in..



get out and fish..


----------



## Sharkbait410

Thats one hell of a setup Fish peddaller.:bowdown You got it together man. The hard work on it defenitly shows in your posts and pics, Way to go and keep em coming.:letsdrink


----------



## chinook

Thanx for info ... you certainly brave the elements in search of the "pompano".


----------



## Rick Shaw

I have had good success with Stren DuraTuf 25# flouro blend... it comes in a 250yd spool for about $10... and seems to do the trick... Igo thrua bunch of rigs anyway... and move the swivels and hooks if still retaining barb and good shape.. swivels do wear out and I use a light one currently... the tiny ones made by 

P-Line... they are a little too shiny and I occasionally get cut off by something.. Blues I presume..

I have been using no floaters or teasers since fleas showed up about 2 wks ago...

my favorite flea is something smaller than the Colassal.. the biggest ones seem to come to pieces on a hard cast.... of all things the smallest used in multiples seem to stay on the best and catch fish just fine...

the next two weeks should produce fish if you can get out there...


----------



## Fishermon

Man...what a great update....thanks... Im getting the fever again.....

..and for those that fish NAvarre Beach west end....watch out....a friend got a parking ticket at the end of the road by the gate....we parked north there around 5am this morning...didn't see "NO PARKING" sign so...we assume it was ok for a couple of hrs. fishing there...but you know how it is sometimes....so be carefull... 32 bucks fine... no WARNING......it is = like4 pompanos now days...


----------



## Dylan

Thats what i call a report...Thanks


----------



## KS

what about using a plastic shrimp? is that even worth trying?


----------



## Rick Shaw

my personal opinion is that the fish are feeding on Sand Fleas... and that is what I try to feed them... it's concurrent with everything I know about fishing.

a big flea cast into the trough with minimal weight would be lots of fun on a day with minimal surf... even more fun if you can spot the fish and cast..

p.s. I heard of a guy that had a 20" Pompano at Destin Jetties earlier this year on a spoon while fishing for Bluefish.. but you won't find anyone fishing for Pompano with a spoon.... fish will strike on reflex to a certain movement... at certain times... but tried and true technique is to feed them what they are feeding on...


----------



## chinook

Man ... I got pomp fever now. Gonna take the long rod w/conventional reel and the spinning rod w/706z out tomorrow. I tied a few pomp teasers/flies w/crimped nylon as part of my double dropper rig. May the pomp gods smile upon me.


----------



## Rick Shaw

best biteMonday will be daybreak and 11:40am.... half hr either side..


----------



## chinook

You were on the money dude ... 15 pomps, 1 puffer fish, and a 41 inch red. Best bite was right at day-break w/a gradual tapering off. Got most of the pomps on my little rod w/a pomp jig and a teaser fly tipped w/shrimp. What a blast!


----------



## Rick Shaw

good job... I was a little slow getting started..

got out about 10:00am and it was dead calm... hard to find fleas.. no bites...

seriously hunted fleas until success and moved rods down to that hole... caught a nice 16.5"..

then saw a group of Porpoise working a hole for too long... 1/4mi E of my spot... so I move there.. first with one rod...

then returned with the other gear to find the line slack on the First.... reeling I find a nice fish shadowed by another... I cast to try to hook the 'shadow' fish.... turned out it was a Double Hookup!!

things went quickly from there with 8 legal but 6 nice keepers... 

the bite began about noon and I was leaving by 1:30pm

will do the same tomorrow..


----------



## Rick Shaw

got out a little before noon for a SLOW bite..

saw several in the surf around high tide and got one to bite while spot-casting... and two others on double-drops..

very still and quiet... conditions improved as wewere leavingbut the bite did not...

did manage to catch enough fleas for tomorrow's hunt...


----------



## todd in the bay

fishbikepeddaller!

You're killin' me man! I'm jealous.


----------



## chinook

It was a slow bite for me also. Managed 2 pomps at daybreak. But, I alsogot a 20 lb black drum on my ultra-light set-up (old steelhead spinning rod). That drum made some nice runs.


----------



## Rick Shaw

went again for Afternoon bite... caught 7 from 2-3hr after high tide.... 4 were marginal... the other three were LARGE... the biggest being 17"

will try it again tomorrow 50minutes later...

ps.. we also caught 3 huge Reds fishing over the bar as the bite slowed.. these things were 50# if they were an ounce.... all on sand fleas.


----------



## P.U.M.

Thanks for the reports Fishpedaller! I"m going to give a try out in Navarre this afternoon.


----------



## P.U.M.

I got to Navarre Beach at noon and walked east. The conditions were perfect with light onshore winds and clear water. I saw at least 4 sharks. I saw a pair of Pomps that wouldn't take my jig. I walked even further into the 'military' side and saw 4 pomps practically on the beach. I threw my pink jig and the biggest one ate. Measured right at 17" and I fought the fish for about 8-10 minutes till it was fully wore out. I walked the beach for about 2hrs today.


----------



## Fishermon

Caught two this afternoon (NB).....The fleas are getting thicker....still small, but they are in more numbers now. I put another layer of wire mesh (crossed centered) on my rake so it works better for the smaller fleas. Pomps were caught about 50 ft out.


----------



## chinook

thanx for reports fellas ... I got 6 pomps this morning but I had to workfor them. The conditions right now aredefinitely good for throwing a pomp jig. Try a teaser fly dropper about 4 to 6 inches above your pomp jig. It can be pretty deadly at times.


----------



## Rick Shaw

you did much better than me... Thurs was slow or I was late for the party... only caught 1 which was marginal... and another super large Red..

Today was a different story... 7 between 1:30 and 2:15... it seems that the bite has moved to 1 hr beyond high tide... nothing exceptional about the fish.. mostly on the smaller side.. kept 5...

will try it again tomorrow between 2:25 and 4pm...


----------



## chinook

I think I may go out tomorrow for the evening bite and collect some sand fleas. This past week I caughtmore pomps using a carolina rig w/teasrer fly than my double dropper rigs. Of course, conditions were right for the lighter set-ups this past week.


----------



## Rick Shaw

went out on the beautiful Saturday afternoon... caught 2 nice ones between 2:45 and 3:00... lost another at the surf table... 

and a mysterious 'missing rig' that didn't look cut but more like a knot issue.. even tho the line and knot was fresh.. drag was very loose...I did see ashark in the area and presume that somehowa Pompano? bit, ran inand maybe the line wrapped around the rod tip.... perhaps the sharkgot the fish and the line parted at the knot..still can't put it all together this morning.. I did not witness any rod bending during any of this... just noticed the limp rod 

plenty of large fleas in the near-perfect surf... 

the Pompano seem to be thinning and narrow bite window... hope this will change in the next few days...


----------



## chinook

Picked up 12 pomps from 3 to 6:30 PM. Plus, a nice red. Getting some fleas but not as much as you. On the walk back, saw a guy catch 2 pomps as Ipassed by. The dusk bite was apparently in full swing because I noticed some more rods bending.


----------



## Rick Shaw

Navarre at daybreak to see if the Pompano were checking out the surf following the all-night SE blow...

found a rough but nicely-formed surf and overcast sky... And Fish...

caught 7 randomly during the morning... starting at the fence and working my way back to the parking lot... 

then ran into Chinook... the original Navarre Pompano Pro.... this guy knows how to do it... exchanged some ideas on rigs, rods and just plain fish stories..

thanks!


----------



## chinook

You are too kind Fishpedaller ... got mucho blues and 1 pomp before I had to go to work. This work crapscrews up my pomp fishing!


----------



## Fishermon

Went out this afternoon for 2 hrs. Wind was steady out of. the north. Tide was going out by the time I got there. managed one stud.....is in the oven now....Are you guys going back in the am?... might meet ya there


----------



## Rick Shaw

didn't think I would fish this week.. with the neap tides and the Fiesta 10K race on Saturday.... but when the winds came up this morning.. I was heading for the beach... Navarre.. that is....



got out there about 10 and caught fleas... mostly smaller variety tho probably 8 large ones... 



caught 7 fish... all above 12"... one was mauled by a shark or King on the way to the beach.. so I sent it back for completion...



the fish were a mix.. 3 smaller... three large-average... no miracle holes or special techniques... done by 1:45pm..



did lose a 2oz spider weight to Blues... it was doing well in the heavy surf and winds... but the blues cut it off.. didn't touch the baited hooks...



I am done with the spider weights...


----------



## Rick Shaw

caught 5 this morning... the surf was stirred up terribly muddy.... waded thru many catfish to get them... the best bite seemed btw 8:45 and 10:30... one 16.5" and another slightly smaller... had dead shrimp to begin tho the Pompano were caught on fleas... also slot Red, too many blues and a cow-nosed ray.. the water cleared after 11am but the bite disappeared.. it was a beautiful day..


----------



## Nat-Light

Caught 5 on Sunday as well, kept 3 for supper. I think I caught at least a 100 catfish.


----------



## chinook

Went out this morning and got nada pomps. Caughta bunch of small sharks and too many dang hard-heads. Oh well, it's better than working. Gonna have to start traveling mean and lean so I can run and gun the pomp holes.


----------



## Loanangler

When you rig with a circle hook , do you snell the hook? If not, which knot do you use??


----------



## Fishermon

When yu are pompano fishing you run through all kinds of rigging set ups. make your own and see which one wks best...I'm still learning how to figure it out..This one is home made loop knot using leftovers from walmart pompano rigsI used last year... the one in the pic is 30lb fluorocarbon with a #1 circle hook. Sometimes you put beads alone ....sometimes you dont pu't anything, sometimes you use a floater sometimes you don't...that all depends on water conditions, etc...this is very solid rig, so it won't brake easy if you get a big blue or red.... ..caught three pomps and 3baby sharks yesterday afternoon using this the same rig. good luck, have fun.


----------



## Loanangler

Thanks !! I will give it a try.


----------



## Rick Shaw

caught 6 today Ft Pickens on Fleas... no trash fish at all.. 5 nice size.. the other went back.. fleas were plentiful.. bites between 1:30 and 2:15... the small one was hooked over the bar.. the keepers - in the trough.. beautiful seas waves and waters.. will try early Thurs..


----------



## Fishermon

Chris got two pompanos (dead shrimp from Mariah) NB. caught a bunch of hardtails, lady's, and thre big blue fish...the rig (30lb) held up pretty well with the blues..just like i thought..


----------



## chinook

I'm glad folks are getting pomps. Thus far, the only thing I've gotten this week is a tan. Will venture out tomorrow morning w/one small rod and one long rod in order to run and gun the pomp holes.

Fishpedaller,

How did you fare Monday during your exploration??


----------



## Rick Shaw

Monday I pulled the cart E from Navarre toward the Tripod.. never quite got there... but just beyond the water tower... a N wind made it comfortable and the water beautiful... very pretty holes and bars but the fish were not there... managed 6 or 7 small fish.. mostly males I believe... and kept 3 right at 12"... one of which was a female.. as I came back to the Pier area the windhad picked up on a low tide....and Fishermon caught a Pompano bigger than any I caught all day...

while near the Air Force installation at the water tower I did spot a few feeding Pompano.. the water was glassy and clear... I pulled the hook out on one and the others were really skittish...

Today seems like it should have been good... but it was not for me... caught 1 nice Pompano... and maybe 8 catfish.. a large ray broke me off, thankfully... mostly couldn't lose my bait.. done by 10:30am


----------



## Fishermon

Got me 2 nice ones this morning....inlcuding 8 blues. When the blues moved in I packed and left.. you know how this fishlove pompano.


----------



## Rick Shaw

get out there today and Wed... the fish are hungry and the conditions are favorable..

I caught 4 btw 7:15 and 8:30 this morning... inside the barearly... beyond the bar later... on low tide... 

wantto hear how folks do as this should be good... you will have to wade thru some skipjack to get the Pompano...


----------



## chinook

Went early morning and picked up one pomp and numerouse lady fish, blues, and hard tails. I was pretty much just hitting holes throwing a pomp jig and had one surf rod w/fleas. I think I might just do the light tackle thing for awhile and run and gun.


----------



## chinook

After a very lackluster week last week (at least for me), managed 7 pomps and 1 bull red on my little rod using a carolina rig with teaser flies. I only brought the little rod this morning because I was working holes w/a pomp jig. Had a good bite from 7 to 9, then it was time to go home and pack for my New Mexico trip to glorious Cannon AFB. Also, did manage to get a decent amount of fleas w/out brealing my back.


----------

